# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Outline

## Redaktion

Die Outline bezeichnet den Umriss des Boards bei einer Ansicht von oben (aufs Deck) oder unten (auf den Bottom). Jeder Boardtyp oder auch Shape charakterisiert sich unter anderem durch eine spezielle Outline.

----------

